# Hello



## rcarlile23 (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello, my names Richie and thought as I would introduce myself as I could be coming to the TT fold pretty soon.

So thought I would have a nose around and gather as much information as I can.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Richie, welcome to the forum


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello and Welcome!!!!

The Hoggmeister will be along shortly to offer some buying advice

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Richie, Welcome to the TTF..
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, *so as I said don't rush into it.*
A cheap TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.
Hoggy.


----------



## rcarlile23 (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Thanks for the advice as well its greatly appreciated.

What are the common problems that occur with the mk1 TT?


----------



## rcarlile23 (Mar 8, 2009)

So I've kind of got a little step closer to owning a TT.

Just waiting on the owner to take his private plate off and I will have more information to post.

I'm getting really excited about it so fingers crossed.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Care to share anymore? Lol

J
Xx


----------



## rcarlile23 (Mar 8, 2009)

It's nothing special or anything but I found a 225 Coupe local to mine and I'm have more or less bought it.

56k on the clock. Lots of history and ticks all the right boxes for me. Seems to be a very well looked after car but it might be fate that it found me as I weren't looking for a car and it just appeared lol


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

its always nice when that happens lol welcome to the low milage club  lol

J
xx


----------



## rcarlile23 (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm not quite there yet. Fingers crossed it comes off in the next couple of days.

It's put a spring in my step knowing I could potentially have something I have wanted for a while.

It's the reason I joined up on here and kind of taken back by some of the problems that occur with them though.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

problems occur with any car thats just life, but if you get a problem 99% chance someone on here will had advice on how to fix it etc so dont worry about that, i was also told that you dont own a tt you support one  wouldnt love mine any less tho 

J
xx


----------



## rcarlile23 (Mar 8, 2009)

Haha true lollypop. The owner seems legit and helpful so fingers crossed I get it. I'm excited


----------



## rcarlile23 (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm in such a good mood right now I've finally got a TT.

Some of you might know my friends past tt's.

Jan & Ian










Norm Shum
First TT on Air Ride and Bentleys










My best mate Chris Scragg's 
One of many different types of wheels.










This is my old car










This is my new one










Looking forward to getting to learn the car and give it my own touch. The owner was a lovely man who loved the car and was crying when I was there but he was also looking out for me which was nice.

Hope you all like it and I can learn and share my knowledge to other owners in the future.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

very nice 

J
xx


----------



## rcarlile23 (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks Lollypop


----------

